# SX350 Mini



## Mike (10/11/14)

Shamelessly stolen from /u/mastblast09

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## zadiac (10/11/14)

What's the minimum ohms it can handle?


----------



## Mike (10/11/14)

0.15 ohms, all the way up to 9.5V though so to get the most out of it, you only need to build around 0.75 ohms. 10 or so wraps of AWG26 for dual coils I think?


The forum breaks when I try to use the ohms symbol. Won't let me post


----------



## dannler (10/11/14)

I want one!!!!!!!


----------

